# leaving mother



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

at what age would a kitten leave its mother and start to roam others houses?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

many times, it depends on the cat or the situation.
Whats the reason for the question? Can you describe the situation?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Jeanie is right it depends. The norm is 3-4 months old for feral cats and two months for house cats. But it could be sooner say something happened to the Mother cat or her litter was too big and she weaned early. If you give us a little more info we could help better.


----------

